# What is your favourite coffee?



## StarCoffee (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm new to the forum and thought I should just throw in a good question for fun (and also to size you up







)

So what is your favourite coffee and why? Mine is Caramel Latte and I love it because it's just awesome. Cheers!


----------



## panna_cota (Nov 13, 2014)

right now i`m drinking my yammy cappuccino with a delicious crema.

the most scenic coffee, I think


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I was a bit late to the party, but the foundry rocko mountain yirgacheffe is completely amazing coffee imo


----------



## StarCoffee (Nov 30, 2014)

anyone tried Jamaica blue mountain coffee before? I heard it tastes really awesome but is tad expensive


----------



## jamiemoyer22 (Dec 1, 2014)

I am enjoying sipping hot chocolate with marshmallows on it. I love it because it was just awesome and delicious.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

StarCoffee said:


> anyone tried Jamaica blue mountain coffee before? I heard it tastes really awesome but is tad expensive


I've never tried (so take my word with a pinch of salt), but I believe the general consensus is that it's overpriced.

Certainly the whole thing is huge marketing success story, and it used to be considered among the best in the world.

However, i'm not sure it can compete with the top specialty coffees anymore.

It can be fraudulently mislabeled too, so be careful there...


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes my gf bought me some for an xmas present last year. It is seen as a posh coffee due to the price of it but it isn't a coffee i could actually afford to drink regularly. Saying that, i found the coffee to be mild and delicate through an espresso machine and wasted in a cappuccino and generally nothing special considering the ridiculous price. The company mine came from was called Sea Island or something.

My favourite coffee for a year now has been Climpson and sons 'Baron' as i like mainly cappuccino and cortado coffees and i find it to be excellent for the drinks i prefer. Although i'm about to start roasting and blending my own beans soon so i'm hoping to start preferring my own coffee then


















StarCoffee said:


> anyone tried Jamaica blue mountain coffee before? I heard it tastes really awesome but is tad expensive


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jamiemoyer22 said:


> I am enjoying sipping hot chocolate with marshmallows on it. I love it because it was just awesome and delicious.


You should try adding spoonful of Mrs Miggins Homemade Pumpkin and Loganberry preserve on top of the marshmallows. You have not lived till you have tried that scummy combo!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

aphelion said:


> I've never tried (so take my word with a pinch of salt), but I believe the general consensus is that it's overpriced.
> 
> Certainly the whole thing is huge marketing success story, and it used to be considered among the best in the world.
> 
> ...


Blue Mountain is a joke - it was a good coffee fifty years ago when the competition was poor, but that is all. Trades entirely on a false reputation now.

JP


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sadly, some unscrupulous dealers try to pass off stock as BM when it's not.


----------



## StarCoffee (Nov 30, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> Blue Mountain is a joke - it was a good coffee fifty years ago when the competition was poor, but that is all. Trades entirely on a false reputation now.
> 
> JP


Have you tried the coffee before?? Does it taste worse off as compared to speciality coffee? It's one of my bucket list of things to do









I'm not such which retailer in the UK sells quality BM products though...

coffee grinders​


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

StarCoffee said:


> Have you tried the coffee before?? Does it taste worse off as compared to speciality coffee? It's one of my bucket list of things to do
> 
> I'm not such which retailer in the UK sells quality BM products though...


This will be genuine product, its a roaster local to me

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/82/jamaica-blue-mountain.htm


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> This will be genuine product, its a roaster local to me
> 
> http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/82/jamaica-blue-mountain.htm


Have you tried it? A girl I work with was bought a bag of the stuff by her boyfriend from his holiday in Jamaica.

She's asked if she can try it as an Aeropress. Is this sacrilege?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doesnt appeal to me at that price, like OBJ Ian keeps it in for regulars and xmas treats. It is genuine Blue mountain though


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Maxwell House instant decaff.

(I'm playing this hand misère.)


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> Blue Mountain is a joke - it was a good coffee fifty years ago when the competition was poor, but that is all. Trades entirely on a false reputation now.
> 
> JP


I agree. It's good, but it's not the best (kind like a VW Golf). Especially now there's some many places you can get decent beans from, speaking of which:

My favourites:

- Indian Monsoon Malabar

- Ethiopian Yirgacheffe - Wow the blueberry!


----------



## coolbeans (Dec 8, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Maxwell House instant decaff.
> 
> (I'm playing this hand misère.)


That's what I was gonna say!


----------



## coolbeans (Dec 8, 2014)

ah, but my favourite coffee tried recently was called el salvador bourbon. I tried a kenyan blue mountain, pretty good, but never tried the jamaican.


----------



## aperfectcoffee (Dec 27, 2014)

Cappuccino all the way!!


----------



## Jrobjumpsship (Jan 5, 2015)

aphelion said:


> I've never tried (so take my word with a pinch of salt), but I believe the general consensus is that it's overpriced.
> 
> Certainly the whole thing is huge marketing success story, and it used to be considered among the best in the world.
> 
> ...


Interesting about the fraudulent labelling, might be worth avoiding altogether if its not worth the hassle!


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

El Salvador finca santa petrona natural red bourbon, currently. Opening the ilusion this eve! From HasBean


----------



## GaryTheHat (Feb 12, 2015)

Currently on Illy expresso beans for my lovely Americano.


----------

